# 270 managed recoil loads



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey guys,

I want to load up some .270 managed recoil loads for my kids to shoot pigs with. Anybody out there got any experience and data on this ?

Thanks


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

A friend of mine is working on this right now for his daughter, will let you know what he comes up with. Think he told me he was going to use some 110's, don't recall what powder.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Lightest bullet with heaviest gun. Then look in manual for reduced loads.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

prarie dog said:


> A friend of mine is working on this right now for his daughter, will let you know what he comes up with. Think he told me he was going to use some 110's, don't recall what powder.


Appreciate the info when he gets it. Thanks.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

fishin_envy,

Pull up Hodgdon's site, and look under the Load Data tad for Youth Loads.

They use H-4895, and it can be used with any bullets listed in the standard load data for this powder. You follow the recommendations on the reduction and they make VERY fine loads for youths.

I used this data for my .308 when my grandson got it in his head he wanted to shoot him a hog when he was just past his third BD. All I can say is be careful how you use them as your rifles might start to be claimed to be the possession of others. 









A few things, when you go with these loads, the lighter weight bullets are OK but they still don't penetrate like they should from my experience, and most still have pretty fragile jackets meant for varmints. I would look at something along the lines of the 100 or 110gr Accubond, built for the 6.8 SPC. This would give you some pretty decent velocity with minimal recoil and still hold together better than most anything out there. What you have to keep in the back of your mind isn't the muzzle velocity, but the terminal velocity, so the thing is moving above the minimal expansion point. With most it's around 1800fps up to around 2100fps depending on the make and type of bullet. Those bullets are built around the 2200 - 2400fps range.

While the loads I put together for the grandson worked fine at 50yds, out at 150 even on a coyote the 125gr Ballistic Tip failed to exit. I switched him over to the 130gr TSX and everythig was fine from then on out. It is easy to find plain bullets to practice with and then only have to shoot a few for a rezero when the time comes.

Also give the bullet makers a call and tell them your intentions, they are VERY helpful in my experience and were more than willing to help me work out the velocities ranges I needed to try for with their bullets, to get the best performance.

Hope this helps


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Was I hoping to end up with is a .270 cartridge that shoots similar to a 100grn .243 factory load. As long as the recoil is similar and the killing power is good to about 200 yards, I would be a happy father. Many thanks for all of the info.

BTW: It looks like the smile of the kid in the picture is directionally proportionate to the amount of pig blood he spilled.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

fishin_envy said:


> Was I hoping to end up with is a .270 cartridge that shoots similar to a 100grn .243 factory load. As long as the recoil is similar and the killing power is good to about 200 yards, I would be a happy father. Many thanks for all of the info.


Well if you have access to some IMR-3031, give the listed 130gr starting load a try and work it up slow. I used 46.5grs in a 7# rifle, under the Nosler 130gr Ballistic Tip. It ran just under 2800fps, and had a pretty light recoil. I worked it up for my mom when she before she quite hunting in her early 70's, and then my daughter used it when she was between around 9 thu around 13.

Being a bit faster it had a slight pop but nothing like a full case of slow powder. It shot less than 1" out to 250yds with me behind it and the daughter used it at 13 to put a perfect heart shot on a hog at over 350yds. Don't know how big your kids are, or the weight of the rifle but you can easily give it a try if you have the components, and decide for yourself. A heavier rifle will easily drop the noticed recoil down some.



fishin_envy said:


> BTW: It looks like the smile of the kid in the picture is directionally proportionate to the amount of pig blood he spilled.


I have to say there ain't much that boy will back down from. He wanted to do it and that little rifle popped him pretty good when he first started out, heck he only weighed about 40# soakin wet. He sucked it up after I told him that this was as light as we could go and what he had to use if he wanted to shoot one. It was a prefect heart shot and a complete pass through, and yep there was LOTS of red stuff. He just thought it made it that much more cool.

Nowadays he has moved up to shooting, what used to be MY 25-06, then his mom's, and so he thinks, his new rifle. But I gave him a used Sako in .243 which he has settled in with and is liking it just as well. He'll be 10 this Nov, and is looking forward to putting some more critters on the ground now that I have let him start shooting out to 200yds. Being he was limited to 100 in the past he missed out on several opportunities on the hogs. Like I told him in the beginning though, your only going to shoot to as far as you can put them inside of 2", so the more practice you get, the better you will be. The issues aren't with him however, it's having the rifle to fit properly so he can get the full view in the scope instead of only being able to see half of it.

Good luck hope things work out as well with you and yours.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks again for all the info. I will start with the Hodgdon data and move up from there.


----------



## tomt (Aug 27, 2011)

130 gr. Barnes TSX
37.4 grs. H4198
2700 fps (23.6" barrel)
10.4 ft./lbs recoil

110 gr. Barnes TSX
36.4 grs. H4198
2800 fps (23.6" barrel)
8.3 ft./lbs. recoil

These should do just fine on pigs.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I would take a good look at the Barnes 95 grain TSX then find a match in the Lyman Manual to run it around 3,000 fps and you would end up with about .243 recoil or less and make a bigger hole in the animals.

Did this with 100grain loads and 45 grains IMR 3031 and it shot to the same POI as the full power 130s. These were for Turkey but had enough juice to them they worked fine on small deer too.

Make sure the bullet looks different than your full power loads so they don't get mixed up.


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.hodgdon.com/PDF/H4895%20Reduced%20Rifle%20Loads.pdf


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

for a 270 stick w light bullets...............110's

if poss. look for low cp loads

stay on the low end of the load chart

shoot spitzers or spire points , not hps or ballistic tips on larger game


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

Fast powder so that your pressure is 6 to 8K psi at the muzzle. May have to step off the median bullet weight by 10 grains or so.

Most of the recoil is from the propellant leaving your barrel after the bullet is gone. Lighter bullet is to avoid over-pressure problems using the faster powders like H4895 or I4064.

Sometimes the faster powders will group better and give lower recoil without giving up much velocity.


----------

